#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Iemand uit Gorinchem !

## aitouzinetje16

Salam ik zoek een jongeman genaamd Nacer khalak hij is agzeneyen en hij woont in gorinchem (Utrecht) 24/25 jaar rijd in een donkerblauwe polo en doet beveiliging als werk wie O wie kent hem neem contact met me
Op als je m kent of dergelijke

----------

